# Irish Rail ticket amendment charges



## diver (15 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

I bought a one way ticket online this morning from Dublin Heuston to Kilkenny, valid for travel tomorrow. The ticket price cost 9.50 + 2 euro booking fee........all good so far.

This afternoon I needed to amend my train time to a later time on the same day. I rang Irish Rail to do this and I was informed that this change would cost me an extra........wait for it........15 euro!!!!!! More than the original cost of the ticket!!

Needless to say, I cancelled the whole ticket...cancellation fee was small.

Top marks to Irish Rail for being highly inflexible and totally nonsensical.

I'm now travelling by car.........Irish Rail....never again.......


----------



## vandriver (15 Jul 2011)

Am I missing something,or could you not just rebook ?


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Jul 2011)

how do you reckon you'd have got on with Ryanair or Aer Lingus trying the same thing?

What was the original price of the train you subsequently tried to change your journey on? It could have been more than €24 so perhaps you were saving anyway?

If everyone tried to change a very very cheap fare to a more normal time how do you think that would work out?


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2011)

The €9.50 fare is a special offer only valid to online bookings for travel on Saturdays only.

I would imagine there is a administration charge for any amendments to a booking. Ryanair/Aerlingus and everyone else would charge the same and much more.


----------



## diver (15 Jul 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> how do you reckon you'd have got on with Ryanair or Aer Lingus trying the same thing?
> 
> What was the original price of the train you subsequently tried to change your journey on? It could have been more than €24 so perhaps you were saving anyway?
> 
> If everyone tried to change a very very cheap fare to a more normal time how do you think that would work out?


 

My new train fare would have been 9.50 also. I was merely pointing out that it was more expensive to amend a booking. In this case it would be cheaper for me to cancel my ticket and start again.

I would have at least expected the amendment charge to be at least proportionate to the price of the original ticket.

I amended a 160 euro ticket with Aer Lingus a month ago......they charged me 25 euro which I was quite happy to pay. That's what I call being flexible....


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2011)

diver said:


> My new train fare would have been 9.50 also. I was merely pointing out that it was more expensive to amend a booking. In this case it would be cheaper for me to cancel my ticket and start again.
> 
> I would have at least expected the amendment charge to be at least proportionate to the price of the original ticket.
> 
> I amended a 160 euro ticket with Aer Lingus a month ago......they charged me 25 euro which I was quite happy to pay. That's what I call being flexible....


 
How are Aerlingus being more flexible? They charged you more money compared to Irish Rail. The cost of the ticket has nothing to do with it, its the work involved which would be similar.


----------

